# help on car stereo ??? - shit just cut off when driving



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

not like i have a great setup in my 63, but i do like music LOL

cut off randomly when driving .. it had happened before but usually restarted after 10-15 seconds .. 

finally off now and wont play shit. . 

head unit has full power, works with aux/cd/radio

head unit is wired to the trunk and into 2 amps .. both seem to have power, no fuses blown anywhere.. 

no sound is any speakers .. also i noticed the bass knob up on the dash doesnt have power anymore? 

seems like its wired to the 4 channel amp, then ran to the sub amp .. so i would think issue would be with the 4channel or atleast i could be getting high end in the speakers..

like i said all fuses good, only thing that looks bad is the bass knob not lighting up .. 

ideas? crruisin with no music SUCKS.. bad


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

If you have power at the amps and the radio then power isn't the issue. If you have no sound from any speaker then the deck may have the issue. If knob doesn't light up then my guess would be internal head unit issue. A few suggestions:

First question, how old is the head unit?
Wire in a different head unit to check if it's the system or the deck? 
Inspect any inline fuses or replaceable fuses on the deck?
If you are only using RCA outputs to the amps, check remote wire from head unit to amps to make sure they are being turned on by the head unit.
Are you using any of the standard speaker wires from the deck (purple/green/blue/etc...)? Or are you only using the RCA jacks to the amps then your using a different PCB for output? If you not using the standard speaker channels connect one to a speaker to see if there's sound. Is sound, then RCA output may be blown. 

Any more info you can provide is helpful.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

head unit pretty new .. it has full power, lights up, even has the lil EQ bouncin .. 

not using ay standar outputs now .. ill check that.. 

hopefully RCA output isnt blown, its a damn near new headunit nothin special, but shit still! 

i am hoping that the fact that it was coming out and back on again will help diagnose.. it didnt seem like it was going into protect because it would do it at any volume.. hmmm

the amps light up but the lights are real small.. ill have to check em for power etc.. ive only looked at it on the side of the road so far


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

did you ever find out wat the problem was? i got the same issue, was happening to my old H.U so i bought a new deck and it still just shuts off, but my amp is still powered on. first it would happen when i played it loud now it just does it like 5 minutes into having my car turned on..


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

Windex said:


> did you ever find out wat the problem was? i got the same issue, was happening to my old H.U so i bought a new deck and it still just shuts off, but my amp is still powered on. first it would happen when i played it loud now it just does it like 5 minutes into having my car turned on..


check da ground to da headunit if its good then u need to add a ground from the battery to your fender...i guarantee this will solve your issues


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> check da ground to da headunit if its good then u need to add a ground from the battery to your fender...i guarantee this will solve your issues


thanks i'll havto try that then


----------

